# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hành trình tour tuần này sẽ đưa các bạn đến Cần Thơ, tham quan cảnh mua bán trên chợ nổi Cái Răng và tìm hiểu cuộc sống trên sông nước của người dân Nam Bộ bằng thuyền du lịch trên sông Mê Kông và tour đến thành phố sương mù Sapa từ Hà Nội. Đón Năm Mới 2013 ở Nhật Bản, tham quan Luang Prabang - được UNESCO công nhận là "Thành phố truyền thống được bảo tồn tốt nhất ở Đông Nam Á"

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Cần Thơ - Châu Đốc*

Giá tour: 2.195.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 30/12/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa*

Giá tour: 1.650.000 VND/ 1 kháchThời gian: 2 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng tàu, ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Tàu hỏa, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế, VAT

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Hakone - Tokyo - Kawaguchi*

Giá tour: 41.625.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 29/12/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Viên Chăn - Luang Prabang*

Giá tour: 14.680.000 VNĐThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 18/12/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, thuế VAT. Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Fair Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

